# Litter and cleaning...stuff



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So my litter for my two rats just run out (the litter meaning the stuff in the litter tray not the bedding) they were on back-2-nature which seems great but any one people ate particularly keen on???

Also I wipe down the cage every night with a damp cloth but I don't think its great for odor so should I get some pet safe disenfectant 
Heard something about vinegar (might just be me lol)
I'll get it all in the pet shop tomorrow!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have found the best way for me and my four boys is to leave them in the carrier after free range.( I free range in the hall and transport them to and from in the carrier) I then take out the litter trays and scoop out the poop. I would go thro' too much litter if I changed it every day. I then clear any food or crumbs off their hammoks and put in their food. I don't have any shelves as my guys would just cover them in pee. I have hanging baskets, hanging littertrays, cargo nets, ropes and hammocks. I only wipe down the cage once a week during their clean out. I usually use baby wipes on the cage and just washing up liquid and warm water on everything else. I have used white vinegar in a skooshy bottle if I feel that things are a bit stinky or for second hand cages. I use Biocatolet in the litter trays.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help 
I got biocatolet (without realising I had a whole unused pack in the cupboard!) and some pet safe cleaner disenfactant stuff ​


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think back to natures great at odour control, I have also tried the pellets from the finacard website and they work just as well but I found the odd fresh one with red on and forgetting I put it in there would then panic for a second thinking someone had hurt themselves!!

I think they would hate the smell of vinegar on a regular basis and would probably just wee everywhere to make the place smell of them again.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Some people find biocatolet makes their rats a bit more respy. Someone on the rat forums contacted the company and they do lightly fragrance it so that may be something to watch out for.

I use finacard and have used their pellets before and they are good. My lot don't use litter trays though so I've given up with them.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use breeder celect which is made by the same company that makes back 2 nature the only difference is back 2 natures pellets are flattened whereas breeder celect are more oblong. 
But I can get 30litres for £11.99.
My boys aren't bothered if its not flattened!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that's a fantastic price! where do you buy them from if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I buy it from my local pet shop so I don't have to pay postage as its only 20 mins away.
Breeder Celect Cat Litter available at the Aquatic and Pet Warehouse

But you can also get it cheap off other places on the net.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks blade I'll keep an eye out for it my local independent pet shop will order most things in for me too


----------

